# HVLP Pulsing



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm quite new to the hvlp/conventional world. I have an 80 gal. tank in my shop. I've been experimenting using the 3M Accuspray gun. I'm mostly using it to spray Stix primer on my cabinets. Then use my airless for top coats of Advance. 
Using mostly a 1.8mm tip. Been thinning the primer about 10%.
It sprays pretty darn good, but still get a bit of pulsing. which is slightly noticeable in coating.
I tried spraying some Tremclad flat on some metal yesterday and the pulsing was insane. 
I'm partly chalking the extra pulsing to the fact that I had a longer hose hooked up for the tremclad. But only a 50' hose. Thoughts!?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Hvlp guys. No thoughts? Trying a little process of elimination here. What is the most obvious reasons why the pulsing / pattern skipping would happen. Too little psi? Bigger/smaller tip? Product too thick?. Ahhhh.


----------



## Ric (Oct 26, 2011)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Hvlp guys. No thoughts? Trying a little process of elimination here. What is the most obvious reasons why the pulsing / pattern skipping would happen. Too little psi? Bigger/smaller tip? Product too thick?. Ahhhh.


what size compressor are you running? ...what size tank? ...and what kind of cfm output does it provide?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Ric said:


> finishesbykevyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hvlp guys. No thoughts? Trying a little process of elimination here. What is the most obvious reasons why the pulsing / pattern skipping would happen. Too little psi? Bigger/smaller tip? Product too thick?. Ahhhh.
> ...


It has to be atleast an 80 gal tank with a huge Leason motor on it. Not sure on CFMs.
I could however use a better regulator on the tank. tank pressure is maxed at 150psi and kicks back in at 100psi.


----------



## Ric (Oct 26, 2011)

i dunno, kev... an hvlp gun generally requires 6 cfm @ 40 psi to generate a smooth, consistent atomization & flow - less than 6 cfm usually results in the kind of pulsing you've described.


----------

